

WebOS Open Source Roadmap Update - silkodyssey
http://h20435.www2.hp.com/t5/The-Next-Bench-Blog/OFFICIAL-webOS-Open-Source-Roadmap-Update/ba-p/76443?sssdmh=dm13.299872

======
novalis
Very useful also through Haxe JS extern. Wish for more media control but that
will probably come in the near future.

------
cleverjake
This is from January

------
webosdude
____* Please correct the link __ __ _

------
taudelta
They already released the source:
[http://developer.palm.com/blog/2012/03/sams-blog-a-
community...](http://developer.palm.com/blog/2012/03/sams-blog-a-community-
release/)

~~~
jonursenbach
No, the just posted libraries that WebOS uses. Much in the same way that Apple
posts libraries that OSX uses.

<http://www.apple.com/opensource/>

